# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Dựng máy H frame hàng nặng

## longdq

Chào các bác. Em thành viên mới của diễn đàn. Em cũng chỉ mới bắt đầu ngâm cứu món CNC được mấy tháng gần đây. 
Hiện đang trong quá trình dựng máy. EM mạo muội viết bài này về quá trình dựng máy và ý định dựng máy. Có vấn đề gì các bác cho em xin ít ý kiến để dựng máy cho phù hợp  :Confused: 


Con máy của em khi mua về nó thế này ạ. Theo máy thì trục Y dùng rail 25 còn trục X là rail 45. Không có trục Z ạ. Bên bán bàn kèm luôn cho e cặp rail con lăn 45.

thông số cặp rail con trượt 45 của e đây ạ

Do cái trục X là thép nguyên khối nặng hơn 200Kg nên e phải dựng nguyên 1 cái cầu trục để nâng em nó.

Em lại mua được một cụm trục Y Full luôn lên đặt tạm lên ướm thử

Đại khái em nó thế này ạ.
Giờ em đang đặt thêm 2 cục thép tam giác nữa về để gia cố cho cái mặt X. Khi nào hàng về sẽ up lên các bác cho ý kiến ạ

----------

anhcos, GORLAK, Khoa C3, racing boy

----------


## emptyhb

Hình như em đã tới chỗ này.

----------


## longdq

> Hình như em đã tới chỗ này.


thế chắc bạn bán máy này cho mình rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

sao phải dựng máy khủng thế hở bác?

----------


## longdq

> sao phải dựng máy khủng thế hở bác?


à đang tính phay hộp cho amply class A của các bác đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

Vậy thì bác đang dùng dao mổ trâu giết gà rồi :Smile: , mình nghĩ bác phải phay sắt thép gì cơ

----------


## Khoa C3

Lờ ê nê hỏi Nể.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Lờ ê nê hỏi Nể.


Em cũng Lờ ... Nể cách đánh vần của bác  :Smile:

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Đấy là đặc trưng của quê hương em đới.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ chủ dựng con máy to đùng trong phòng khách à ? cái vai 2 tạ của cụ bằng béng con máy của người khác òi, nể cụ thật  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cụ chủ mang lọt vào phòng khách là 1 kì công rồi, nhưng mà em lo cho cái sàn nhà của cụ quá  :Big Grin: 
Soi kĩ 1 tí thì ray con lăn 35 chứ không phải 45. Soi kĩ thêm tí nữa thì cụ chủ ghim hàng dữ quá, chất đầy cái hộc bên dưới luôn kaka

Con máy này mà bác chủ chịu khó thì làm cái e-ke cho vai X dày 1 tí, hàn xong cắt dây, vừa vuông vừa phẳng 2 má e-ke xong áp vào mặt vai X thì chuẩn khỏi phải bàn luôn. 
Vấn đề còn lại là tìm bộ Z và cụm Spindle tương xứng thôi  :Big Grin: 
Hơi tiếc 1 tí là bộ Y có cây vitme không tương xứng với con máy H có khả năng gặm kim loại.

----------

longdq

----------


## longdq

> Hehe cụ chủ mang lọt vào phòng khách là 1 kì công rồi, nhưng mà em lo cho cái sàn nhà của cụ quá 
> Soi kĩ 1 tí thì ray con lăn 35 chứ không phải 45. Soi kĩ thêm tí nữa thì cụ chủ ghim hàng dữ quá, chất đầy cái hộc bên dưới luôn kaka
> 
> Con máy này mà bác chủ chịu khó thì làm cái e-ke cho vai X dày 1 tí, hàn xong cắt dây, vừa vuông vừa phẳng 2 má e-ke xong áp vào mặt vai X thì chuẩn khỏi phải bàn luôn. 
> Vấn đề còn lại là tìm bộ Z và cụm Spindle tương xứng thôi 
> Hơi tiếc 1 tí là bộ Y có cây vitme không tương xứng với con máy H có khả năng gặm kim loại.


Vâng cảm ơn ý kiến của bác. Em xem lại trên con trượt nó ghi là loại MR35 chắc đúng là rail 35 rồi  :Frown: 
Hàng e ghim ở hộc dưới chuẩn bị em tiễn đi hết bác nhé, ghom tiền mua spindle vs dựng Z.
E đang đặt 2 cái eke rồi bác ạ, thấy bên gia công báo đã dựng xong nhưng chưa mang trả e hàng  :Big Grin: 
Bộ Y thì giờ chwa có điều kiện nên dùng tạm thế. Sau này có điều kiện hơn thì sẽ cố gắng đổi lên cây to hơn bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

spindle ??? bác cần là em có , mới về 1 em ăn nhôm thoải mái, khá ok.

----------


## maxx.side

> spindle ??? bác cần là em có , mới về 1 em ăn nhôm thoải mái, khá ok.


Cũng đang me mấy em Spindle còn ém hàng của anh mà chưa bung đấy

----------


## longdq

> spindle ??? bác cần là em có , mới về 1 em ăn nhôm thoải mái, khá ok.


Hiện em chưa có tiền nên chưa biết chọn spindle nào bác ạ. trước mắt cứ dựng lên 3 trục cho chắc chắn đã, spindle tính sau bác ạ. Đang tính dùng tạm 1 em china làm mát nước chạy tạm, khi nào hồi vốn rồi đầu tư 1 con ăn thép sau bác ạ

----------


## puskinu

> Đại khái em nó thế này ạ.
> Giờ em đang đặt thêm 2 cục thép tam giác nữa về để gia cố cho cái mặt X. Khi nào hàng về sẽ up lên các bác cho ý kiến ạ


Vote cho bác chủ vác máy vào nhà giống e, chỗ đặt máy cũng giống e, cái cửa chính cũng giống nhà e ...:v nói chung nhiều thứ giống phết...trước cũng định lấy con này vào nhà nhưng ko có gan như bác chủ, e chỉ sợ nền nhà e đi...mà vác đc vào nhà cũng giỏi phết bác ạ....

----------


## longdq

bác ở hà nội ạ  :Big Grin: 
em này e thấy cũng phù hợp nên rước về thôi. em nó để chuyển vào nhà phải thuê máy nâng đấy bác ạ. Em nó có bánh xe ở dưới nên có thể dịch chuyển được

----------


## GORLAK

Khủng long quá  :Cool:

----------


## racing boy

anh em sinh đôi này bác

----------


## longdq

bác có một em thế này ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

Em xin phép cập nhật tí. 2 cục ke vuông đã về. Gắn lên trong em nó thế này ạ. Nhân tiện các bác cho e hỏi là có bác nào ở Hà Nội có cục căn máy thì cho em mượn vài hôm được không ạ. Em căn máy cho nó ổn tí  :Smile:

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuấn

Cục căn máy là cái gì vậy bác ?

----------


## ahdvip

> Cục căn máy là cái gì vậy bác ?


là cái cục được mài chuẩn, vuông ke phẳng, trước có bài viết sửa máy CNC của anh  nào trên diễn đàn mà kêu hãng qua sửa hết đâu 30k$ nó có đem theo cục đó để canh đó anh. Hoặc cục gì chuẩn là được  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

Em thêm tí ảnh ạ. Trên máy e nó có mấy cái chốt định vị mà có ren ở giữa để nhổ chốt khi cần thiết. Các bác có biết chỗ nào bán cái chốt định vị ấy chỉ em với ạ

----------


## Ga con

Chốt trơn phi 8 vát 2 đầu, dài chừng 15-20mm thì tớ có cả kg, còn loại có lỗ ren thì không có.

Buồn tình thì đem cái con lăn trong bạc đạn đũa ra làm OK.

Can vuông góc bác tìm Mr. Mechanic kìa.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thêm tí ảnh ạ. Trên máy e nó có mấy cái chốt định vị mà có ren ở giữa để nhổ chốt khi cần thiết. Các bác có biết chỗ nào bán cái chốt định vị ấy chỉ em với ạ


Chốt có ren thì em chưa thấy, còn trơn thì chợ giời nhiều bác ạ, côn có thẳng có, khu giữa chợ

----------


## longdq

em muốn tìm thằng chốt có ren như hình kia ấy bác. chứ chốt thường thì e biết chỗ mua rồi. con này đúng là chốt 8 đấy bác ạ

----------


## ngocsut

máy bác chủ chắc phải chơi servo 1kw mới xứng tầm  :EEK!:

----------


## longdq

bác ơi e tiền đang hết bác ạ. nhà có gì bán được e bán hết để gom tiền về máy này đây ạ

----------


## kieuduong

> bác ơi e tiền đang hết bác ạ. nhà có gì bán được e bán hết để gom tiền về máy này đây ạ


 em nghĩ bác đi mua xác con máy khoan c rồi về độ lại điện chắc dễ hơn nhiều mà yên tâm về sai số gia công

----------


## terminaterx300

có ý kiến thế này, ray thì rõ to, quá dư tải nhưng vitme quá bẻ, chắc = nửa size ray  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

cứ làm đi bác đừng nghe mấy cha bàn giữa đường , ray thì dư công lực , visme thì theo kiểu DIY thì cũng dư lực nhiều lắm luôn , em cá với bác bác cũng chẳng thể nào gá được con BT hay HSK lên đó dùng dao phay mặt đâu mà đòi yếu lực.


Chốt có ren dễ òm , đem cây không có ren ra làm ren cho nó thôi sao bác chủ xoắn thế.

----------


## ahdvip

> cứ làm đi bác đừng nghe mấy cha bàn giữa đường , ray thì dư công lực , visme thì theo kiểu DIY thì cũng dư lực nhiều lắm luôn , em cá với bác bác cũng chẳng thể nào gá được con BT hay HSK lên đó dùng dao phay mặt đâu mà đòi yếu lực.
> 
> 
> Chốt có ren dễ òm , đem cây không có ren ra làm ren cho nó thôi sao bác chủ xoắn thế.


làm ren trên đó cũng phê lắm chứ giỡn anh, cây nhỏ xíu kẹp rồi khoan rồi taro nữa, kẹp khoan xong là em nghĩ nó biến dạng 1 ít rồi đó.

----------


## longdq

> cứ làm đi bác đừng nghe mấy cha bàn giữa đường , ray thì dư công lực , visme thì theo kiểu DIY thì cũng dư lực nhiều lắm luôn , em cá với bác bác cũng chẳng thể nào gá được con BT hay HSK lên đó dùng dao phay mặt đâu mà đòi yếu lực.
> 
> 
> Chốt có ren dễ òm , đem cây không có ren ra làm ren cho nó thôi sao bác chủ xoắn thế.


Vâng e cảm ơn bác. Chốt e nếu dùng thì chắc kiếm cây thép gió cắt ra cho lẹ bác ạ. mỗi tội thép gió mà taro lỗ thì hơi khó  :Big Grin: 
Còn khó quá thì e nhổ tạm cái bên cạnh ra lắp, chia lại cho đều bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Chốt đó nó làm bằng thép cỡ ty lói khuôn or thép gió đó anh, không gia công ren nổi đâu.
Bác chủ chơi con thứ 2 mà dữ quá. Cỡ giá bác đầu tư em vác được 1 con chạy ngon lành về nhà luôn (có anh Hiệp đang rao bán máy).

Thanks.

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác cần chốt bao nhiêu?  ở công ty e có loại này đấy, C45 nhiệt luyện thui. nếu cần vài con thì e lấy cho bác đc.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

> Chốt đó nó làm bằng thép cỡ ty lói khuôn or thép gió đó anh, không gia công ren nổi đâu.
> Bác chủ chơi con thứ 2 mà dữ quá. Cỡ giá bác đầu tư em vác được 1 con chạy ngon lành về nhà luôn (có anh Hiệp đang rao bán máy).
> 
> Thanks.


Thế hả bác. Em cũng ko quen mấy nên thấy hàng chắc chắn thì vác về thôi. Em này hoàn thiện chắc cũng phải 70tr bác ạ  :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ chủ cho em hỏi khí không phải sao cụ không để nguyên cái máy như ban đầu, gắn Z lên cho khoẻ mà lại đi dựng đứng cái vách lên làm X dư lày ạ ? Mí lị con máy này cụ nhắm dùng để làm gì ợ ?

----------


## Ga con

Em cũng thấy thế ạ.

Cho spindle thò xuống từ cái lỗ giữa trục X là vừa vặn. mấy cái máy khủng khủng nó cũng thế.

THanks.

----------


## ahdvip

Dựng trục X lên vậy theo em là ngon rồi, tuy nhiên 1 điều có thể thấy ngay với cái thiết kế này là hành trình máy chỉ còn chút ét, thường máy H người ta tính hành trình X là gần bằng khoảng giữa 2 vai, nhưng chủ thớt làm kiểu này thì bị mất thêm 1 khoảng bằng bề ngang của trục X. Đó rm nghĩ là thiết kế sai lầm.
Cách khắc phục là quay mặt bắt ray trục x tới sát phía trước, ke bắt phía sau, như vậy lúc đi chuyển trục Z có thể chạy ra phần của 2 vai, hành trình trục X được tối đa.

----------


## ahdvip

- cũng là bàn ra thôi  :Big Grin: 
Mới nhìn kỹ lại thì thấy 2 vai hơi vươn tới trước nên được trục x thì mất trục Y.

----------


## audiophilevn

Xem bộ bác chủ còn phải vất vả nhiều, máy thì khủng nhưng thiết kế không tối ưu

----------


## CKD

Em thì em chưa ngắm được hết tổng thành X & Z nên chẵng dám phán bừa.
Có cái thấy cái khung nặng quá xá rồi, nhìn cái gì cũng to và dày, đúng gang cầu thì bá cháy rồi. Lăn tăn mà chi bác chủ ạ.
Nghe bàn ra bàn vô chi cho nó mệt não.. cứ thế mà chiến thôi. Đôi khi mấy cụ chém gió ở đây.. đang chảy nước miếng vì thèm ấy ạ. Có bàn ra xem bác chủ có đổi ý, thanh lý để mà hốt ấy hehehehe.

----------

Ga con, hungdn, iamnot.romeo, longdq, nhatson

----------


## voicoi365

Bác máu quá, đúng là nể bác thật. Cái tiền mua hơn nửa tấn sắt kia + công vận chuyển... chắc tốn khá nhiều. Chơi để thoả đam mê thì ok, nhưng nếu tính về hiệu suất kinh tế, và độ chính xác gia công thì em thấy cái tiền đó mua 1 cái xác CNC, hoặc 1 con NC ( còn chạy dc) về độ lại phần điện thì hiệu quả hơn nhiều. Nói chung thì mấy cái máy CNC dạng DIY thì chỉ gia công chơi chơi thôi, còn muốn chơi thật thì phải là máy xịn thật. Máy CNC mà không thay dao tự động là mất 1 nửa công lực rồi.
Nhà em cũng có con CNC độ, thế nhưng có việc gì cần làm nhanh thì vẫn chạy máy phay với máy tiện cơ

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác máu quá, đúng là nể bác thật. Cái tiền mua hơn nửa tấn sắt kia + công vận chuyển... chắc tốn khá nhiều. Chơi để thoả đam mê thì ok, nhưng nếu tính về hiệu suất kinh tế, và độ chính xác gia công thì em thấy cái tiền đó mua 1 cái xác CNC, hoặc 1 con NC ( còn chạy dc) về độ lại phần điện thì hiệu quả hơn nhiều. Nói chung thì mấy cái máy CNC dạng DIY thì chỉ gia công chơi chơi thôi, còn muốn chơi thật thì phải là máy xịn thật. Máy CNC mà không thay dao tự động là mất 1 nửa công lực rồi.
> Nhà em cũng có con CNC độ, thế nhưng có việc gì cần làm nhanh thì vẫn chạy máy phay với máy tiện cơ


Cái này phải xem con CNC độ của bác thế nào, bác cho xem cái hình em nó đi. Người ta sống nhờ CNC "độ" chứ chơi gì bác, quan trọng bác có độ tới nơi hay không thôi.

----------


## longdq

> Thế hả bác. Em cũng ko quen mấy nên thấy hàng chắc chắn thì vác về thôi. Em này hoàn thiện chắc cũng phải 70tr bác ạ





> Em thì em chưa ngắm được hết tổng thành X & Z nên chẵng dám phán bừa.
> Có cái thấy cái khung nặng quá xá rồi, nhìn cái gì cũng to và dày, đúng gang cầu thì bá cháy rồi. Lăn tăn mà chi bác chủ ạ.
> Nghe bàn ra bàn vô chi cho nó mệt não.. cứ thế mà chiến thôi. Đôi khi mấy cụ chém gió ở đây.. đang chảy nước miếng vì thèm ấy ạ. Có bàn ra xem bác chủ có đổi ý, thanh lý để mà hốt ấy hehehehe.


Vâng em cảm ơn ý kiến của bác. Em không đẽo cày giữa đường đâu bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

> bác cần chốt bao nhiêu?  ở công ty e có loại này đấy, C45 nhiệt luyện thui. nếu cần vài con thì e lấy cho bác đc.


Vâng thế cũng tạm ổn rồi bác ạ. Em cần loại phi 8 bác nhé. e sẽ alo cho bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác cần dài bao nhiêu nhỉ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

> bác cần dài bao nhiêu nhỉ?


Bác cứ lấy cho e loại dài 15mm bác nhé, thừa thì e cắt bớt đi cũng đc  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

Em xin cập nhật thông tin chút xíu ạ. Máy mua về có sẵn cặp rail 35 của trục X, dài 70 nhưng hành trình thì chưa được 40 nên e đang tính là để làm trục Z ạ. Còn cây visme là đi mua thêm, mỗi tội hơi dài  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác cứ lấy cho e loại dài 15mm bác nhé, thừa thì e cắt bớt đi cũng đc


ok cụ.hnao e đc sang nhà máy khuôn mẫu e lấy giúp bác. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  fi 8 ngắn nhất cũng phải 30mm cụ ah.có gì e alo cho cụ theo sđt htruoc cụ nhắn e nhé!

----------


## longdq

Vâng cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé

----------


## longdq

Các bác cho e hỏi chút là thiết kế bàn Y kiểu gì để tưới trơn nguội cho sạch ko bị bám vào ray với visme ạ. Vs bàn  e cũng khá lớn,dự kích thước tầm 650 x 1000 thì làm thép tấm dày khoảng bao nhiêu mm thì vừa vs làm rãnh ghá phôi kiểu gì ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

có 2 cách:

thông thường thì ray và visme nằm trên khung , bàn trượt tới lui sẽ lộ ra ray và visme , lúc này làm tấm che xuyên qua mặt bích , mặt bích có bậc để tấm che xuyên qua thì như vậy che được , tham khảo máy của anh Vinacnc đó.

cách thứ 2 thì ray và visme bắt trên bàn , úp ngược lại , 4 block trượt và ụ sẽ bắt trên thân , khi đó bàn trượt tới lui kéo theo ray và visme trượt luôn , như thế không lộ ra ngoài thì che chắn tốt rồi , nhưng khuyết điểm bàn to nặng thì khi trượt ra đầu mút nếu khung không đủ rộng có nguy cơ bập bênh... nếu tính luôn phôi to nặng nữa thì nghiêng là cái chắc , nhưng cách này cũng có ưu điểm là lúc nào gia công thỉ mũi dao cũng nằm trong pham vi 4 block trượt , em tham khảo hỉnh ảnh trên mạng thì thấy đa số máy mini đều chơi , còn máy to nặng thì làm theo kiểu thông thường.

----------

longdq

----------


## longdq

Vâng em cảm ơn bác đã hướng dẫn. Máy e chắc làm loại ray phía dưới rồi vì nó có sẵn hàng lỗ bắt ray 25 rồi ạ.
Em xin cập nhật thêm ít hình mới nhất  :Big Grin: 
Suốt đợt vừa rồi e đã làm thêm đc vụ khoan thêm lỗ để bắt ray trượt cho Y và gia công được tấm nền cho Z
chắc mấy hôm nữa làm nốt Z rồi lên khung thôi ạ

----------


## Tuấn

bác chủ làm kiểu này hơi khó căn xz vuông góc nhỉ

----------


## longdq

e cũng chỉ tạm thời nghĩ đến chuyện căn X vs Y vuông thôi, còn Z e để mặc  :Big Grin: 
khi nào lắp động cơ vào rồi dùng đồng hồ so 2 phía vuông góc vs nhau trên thân cây thép gió gắn vào đầu động cơ mà ko bị sai vạch nào là tạm được bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

> e cũng chỉ tạm thời nghĩ đến chuyện căn X vs Y vuông thôi, còn Z e để mặc 
> khi nào lắp động cơ vào rồi dùng đồng hồ so 2 phía vuông góc vs nhau trên thân cây thép gió gắn vào đầu động cơ mà ko bị sai vạch nào là tạm được bác ạ


hic, cách đó dành cho máy gỗ thì ok.
máy của bác phay kim loại làm như vậy ko ổn tí nào, bác phải so x,z vuông góc, sau đó so z // spin nữa.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ kiểm tra vị trí bắt mô tơ trục X có đủ chỗ bắt không ợ

----------


## biết tuốt

> 


nếu là em em sẽ lùi vai x ra hết cỡ đằng sau

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ vị trí nó đang nằm là đồ gin

----------


## Nam CNC

kết cấu con này trục X không nằm kiểu dựng đứng như thế này đâu ,thấy mấy lỗ ốc trên vai thì bệ X phải nằm ngửa lên trên , nếu dựng đứng như vậy cũng được, còn 1 phần trống trên vai X em nghĩ đi tìm 2 miếng sắt cắt thành tam giác vuông , ốp vào vai và mặt cắt trục X tạo eke , cách này sẽ di chuyển bản lề xoay của trục X khi bị vặn ( ăn dao ) ra phía trước 1 đoạn sẽ tăng thêm độ cứng vững rất nhiều , lúc đó tâm spindle cũng gần gần bản lề xoay rồi .

Hframe thì không lo việc lệch tâm vai , chỉ lo hệ gá X Z không đủ cứng thì gia công không hết công suất của toàn khung máy, cố gắng tính toán sao cho hệ gá cứng nhất , kháng xoắn nhiều nhất , đo bằng cách chỉa cái đồng hồ so vào khung và đẩy hết sức đi , cứ tưởng tuợng khi dao cắt vào phôi thì phản lực sinh ra ở đâu và theo hướng nào thì cứ lấy tay đẩy hay búa cao su phang theo hướng đó rồi nhìn đồng hồ nhảy mấy vạch , nhảy xong có hồi về vị trí cũ không , đồng hồ nhảy càng ít thì khung càng cứng máy lúc đó mới gấu .

----------


## biết tuốt

con này nguyên bản là máy ép gì gì đó của bọn đế quốc bóc lột :Embarrassment:   nên cái trục x nó nằm úp xuống  ,diy lại thì tốt nhất nên lùi 2 cái cột ra sau sao cho khi lắp xong spindle mũi dao nó nằm giữa trục y như vậy mới dùng hết hành trình ,

----------


## longdq

Chắc tối nay e sẽ dựng lại trục X vào đúng vị trí để các bác dễ nhìn ạ. 
Hiện tại e đang có vụ này hơi căng. E đang cần mua 1 BOB Mach3 và 3 cái khớp nối mềm 12-14.
bác nào có bảo e với ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Chắc tối nay e sẽ dựng lại trục X vào đúng vị trí để các bác dễ nhìn ạ. 
> Hiện tại e đang có vụ này hơi căng. E đang cần mua 1 BOB Mach3 và 3 cái khớp nối mềm 12-14.
> bác nào có bảo e với ạ


lấy tạm bob ò e nè.

----------


## longdq

Em đang cần mua khớp nối loại này kích cỡ 12 - 14 bác nào có chỉ em với ạ

Em xin up cái hình vị trí e đặt trục X để các bác tham khảo ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

đã có hàng cho bác chủ nhé!tầm 5h e đi làm qua đại từ!

----------


## longdq

hị hị may quá bác ạ. e cũng đang cần dùng 
lúc nào qua bác alo e phát nhé. nhưng chắc e về nhà muộn hơn 5h xíu vì chỗ e làm 5h mới đc nghỉ bác ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

ok!bác inbox cho e địa chỉ cụ thế vs sđt nhé!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  chốt này là theo bộ dẫn hướng bi lắp khuôn dập, fi 8, dài 25 chuẩn. có lỗ ren M5 or M6 ở đầu,e k nhớ lắm. hehe hnay e mới sang lấy cho bác đc

----------

longdq

----------


## Nam CNC

có thêm 2 cái eke hơi bị ngon đó , do bác ở xa quá em không hỗ trợ việc đo đạc canh chỉnh vuông góc hay song song được. Còn cái trục X nó chơi cái món gì mà nó hở lưng quá , không biết nó ảnh hưởng gì không , bác chủ vá cho nó hay tăng gân cái gì đó che kín để tăng độ cứng lên không , có cảm giác chông chênh với cái lổ đó quá.

----------


## longdq

> ok!bác inbox cho e địa chỉ cụ thế vs sđt nhé!   chốt này là theo bộ dẫn hướng bi lắp khuôn dập, fi 8, dài 25 chuẩn. có lỗ ren M5 or M6 ở đầu,e k nhớ lắm. hehe hnay e mới sang lấy cho bác đc


Em xin cảm ơn rất nhiều bác huyquynhbk ạ. Bác đã cất công đến tận nhà e lại còn cho e miễn phí đống chốt ấy thực sự e cảm động vô cùng ạ

----------


## longdq

> có thêm 2 cái eke hơi bị ngon đó , do bác ở xa quá em không hỗ trợ việc đo đạc canh chỉnh vuông góc hay song song được. Còn cái trục X nó chơi cái món gì mà nó hở lưng quá , không biết nó ảnh hưởng gì không , bác chủ vá cho nó hay tăng gân cái gì đó che kín để tăng độ cứng lên không , có cảm giác chông chênh với cái lổ đó quá.


cái vai X của e là thép nguyên khối được phay đi giờ các cạnh đều là thép đặc dày 5cm nên e nghĩ cũng ko cần tăng cứng cho e nó đâu bác ạ  :Big Grin: 
e cũng lắp ray lên và ghép bàn Z vào ròi thấy trượt cũng tạm ổn bác ạ. để gắn step vào rồi quay xem thế nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

Em xin hỏi các bác chút là mạch điện e đấu thế này đã chuẩn chưa và điệp áp đưa vào driver là AC hay DC, bao nhiêu V thì hợp lý. Vì hiện tại e đã đưa tín hiệu cho BOB nhưng chỉ thấy step nhúc nhíc nhẹ khi có tín hiệu đảo chiều còn lại ko thấy chạy. Trước đấy e đã dùng arduino cấp xung thì thấy step quay bình thường. Giờ e chỉ chưa rõ là sau khi xác định được 2 cuộn dây riêng A và B thì có phải đấu đúng thứ tự A trên step vào A trên driver hay đảo thế nào cũng được. Driver của e là hàng Leadshine DMA860H
 



Em xin cập nhật tí hình

Đây là chốt bác huyqunhbk cho e ạ, thanks bác nhiều  :Smile: 



Mấy cái khớp nối trưa qua mò mẫm e mua được ạ. E bồ kết nhất e màu xanh, mỗi tội phải lắp thêm bạc lót vì e ấy là khớp 16 - 16. Mấy khớp còn lại đều là 14 - 10 nên chắc e phải khoan rộng ra để dùng tạm ạ

----------


## Gamo

Mình nghĩ khớp nối ko vừa thì tiện tốt hơn chứ khoan thì sẽ ko còn đồng tâm

----------


## nhatson

> Mình nghĩ khớp nối ko vừa thì tiện tốt hơn chứ khoan thì sẽ ko còn đồng tâm


gê ta gê ta

----------


## solero

> chỉ thấy step nhúc nhíc nhẹ khi có tín hiệu đảo chiều


Cái này hình như là nhầm tín hiệu STEP sang tín hiệu DIR

----------


## longdq

Có vẻ chuẩn luôn bác ạ. vừa check lại thấy thứ tự trong mach3 và driver khác nhau  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

Em update tí ạ. cả tối mới bắt được con step vào đúng gối vì bị sai vị trí bắt bulong khác so vs con gắn theo máy :v
còn thiếu e khớp nối mềm chưa bắt vào nữa ạ

----------


## solero

Step và vitme có vẻ còi so với rail và khung.

Đề nghị dùng AC Servo 0.75-1KW, Vitme phi 25-32 bước 5mm.

----------


## longdq

Hổng có xiền bác ơi :v

----------


## anhcos

Có nguyên căn phòng dựng máy thế kia là nhất rồi bác ơi.

----------


## longdq

dạ dựng xong là e cũng thu dọn chỉ giữ lại diện tích đủ cho máy thôi bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Step và vitme có vẻ còi so với rail và khung.
> 
> Đề nghị dùng AC Servo 0.75-1KW, Vitme phi 25-32 bước 5mm.


 cứ thong thả bác ah  :Smile:

----------

longdq

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Em xin hỏi các bác chút là mạch điện e đấu thế này đã chuẩn chưa và điệp áp đưa vào driver là AC hay DC, bao nhiêu V thì hợp lý. Vì hiện tại e đã đưa tín hiệu cho BOB nhưng chỉ thấy step nhúc nhíc nhẹ khi có tín hiệu đảo chiều còn lại ko thấy chạy. Trước đấy e đã dùng arduino cấp xung thì thấy step quay bình thường. Giờ e chỉ chưa rõ là sau khi xác định được 2 cuộn dây riêng A và B thì có phải đấu đúng thứ tự A trên step vào A trên driver hay đảo thế nào cũng được. Driver của e là hàng Leadshine DMA860H
> Đính kèm 14038 
> Đính kèm 14039
> Đính kèm 14040
> Đính kèm 14041
> Em xin cập nhật tí hình
> Đính kèm 14042
> Đây là chốt bác huyqunhbk cho e ạ, thanks bác nhiều 
> Đính kèm 14043
> ...


k có gì ah. cục nguồn xuyến kia bác kiếm đc ở đâu đấy? chỉ e chỗ với. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  hnao lại ghé qua bác xem đấu tủ điện ntn?e vẫn chưa dám đấu đây. :v :v

----------


## longdq

Lúc nào bác đi làm về ghé qua e đều đc mà. Tủ điện thì đấu cho chạy thôi chứ chưa có xiền đấu cho đẹp bác ạ

----------


## GORLAK

Có bác nào dựng máy dạng này chưa?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Có bác nào dựng máy dạng này chưa?


kiểu này nó thêm phần trục W  :Cool: 

như cơ bản là sẽ ko cứng vững lém, may đời cũ tuy nó có trợt dọc cột nhưng trục W có 1 hệ thống kẹp thủy lực để cố định 

khi nào thay đổi W theo phôi cao thấp thì thủy lực nhả kẹp ra rồi chỉnh

đời mới như DMG DMU 600 P thì trục W chuyển động toàn thời gian với trục Z

----------


## longdq

e chưa rõ kết cấu này nhưng thấy nó vẫn có 3 trục mà nhỉ

----------


## longdq

E update tí :v
tình hình là vợ con lên, đóng máy tạm thời chờ thằng con nó nhớn dựng cùng :v


Các bác cho e hỏi là con spindle của e nó dùng cái đầu kẹp lạc loài có tiện cái đệm nào cho nó phù hợp vs er ko ạ

----------

CKD, GORLAK, mig21, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

con spindle này bác mua của ai ? mua lại của bác mechanic hay mua trực tiếp từ chủ nhân là passion ??? em thấy con này rất nổi tiếng trên diễn đàn mà , vì con này mà em bị mắng 1 trận tơi bời hehehe.


Con này dùng collet và nut của hãng Yukiwa , YCC 13 là mã collet , còn cái nut đi chung , do có dủng ren tương đương với em ER25 nên anh em hơi nhầm , góc côn của collet là 7 độ , còn ER là 8 độ , đôi lúc anh em nhét vào xiết chặt cảm thấy ok nhưng phay thật sự thì mới thấy kinh hoàng , dao sẽ runout gây ra hậu quả khó lường.

Nếu có điều kiện đi mua đúng hệ là ngon nhất , chọn collet gá 12mm là ngon , vì chuyển qua dao nhỏ hơn thì mua cán thẳng C12-ER11 dùng dễ dàng hơn, sưu tầm đủ bộ collet này giá tiền khá cao, nhất là ngoài HN rất ít hàng đặc chủng nội địa Japan.

----------

mig21, nhatson

----------


## longdq

Bác ơi bác có collect cho e này ko để lại cho e với ạ. Cái vụ này e đang căng quá. Hàng thì e nhờ ng mua giùm thôi ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

em không có collet này , lúc đấu giá con này em có nói trên diễn đàn nói chủ thớt mua để đưa cho khách luôn cho nó đúng , em còn chỉ chổ Q8 đang có rất nhiều , nó đi kèm với mấy cái BT40 nhiều lắm , nhưng bây giờ cái lô đó chẳng ai mua chắc nó đi nấu sắt hết rồi.

Để xem em quay lại nó còn không rồi giúp bác.

cho em biết cái đường kính ren tại cái đầu cắt nhé xem chính xác nó YCC 13 hay YCC 16 , mà nói trước giá nó không rẻ đâu vì mình chỉ xài cái nút với collet thôi nhưng phải mua cả cái đầu BT40. 

Bác cứ nhờ anh em nào quen biết mua giúp trước đi chứ em thì năm thì 10 hoạ mới mới nhớ việc gì với việc gì.

----------


## longdq

Thông số cái đầu collect của e đây ạ. Bác giúp e vụ này với, giá cao mà chính xác thì e cũng ok ạ. Cậu mua giúp e thì bó tay rồi, còn đang tính đi tiện cái côn khác chèn vào nhưng e ko an tâm về độ chính xác lắm bác ạ

----------

elenercom

----------


## Nam CNC

đôi lúc con này nó lộn xộn lắm , theo catalogue thì đường kính nó tại đó là 28mm , xài hệ collet và nut của hãng NT , gá dao được 16mm.

còn không thì nếu đo tại đó là 32mm thì nó có thể là ER25 , bác lấy collet ER25 lổ bao nhiêu đó , đút cái cán dao vào , ấn sát cả hệ vào và lúc lắc nó 1 xíu , nếu không thể lúc lắc được thì nó là hệ ER vì dòng S933AKB thì xài ER25 , còn lúc lắc tí xíu thì kể như góc côn không đúng thì nó xài hệ YCC 16 , vì YCC 16 cũng có bước ren và đường kính tại đó là 32mm luôn.


Nói chung em nó không có ở trước mặt , nếu có em biết nó xài hệ gì liền.

----------


## longdq

trước lúc bán thì đã thử vs er thì xác định là nó ko phải er rồi bác ạ. còn kích thước chính xác thì để tối về e đo lại xem thế nào. có gì e sẽ báo lại kết quả sau ạ. Bác giúp e vụ này nhé, chứ đi tiện thì e ko khoái lắm vì chắc chẳng chính xác được

----------


## Ga con

Để e về mở cái S933B ở nhà ra xem. Mà hồi trước đã xem rồi, không phải YCC anh Nam ơi, trừ khi em nhớ nhầm.

Thanks.

----------


## ngocsut

bác làm cái Z to chà bá mà ko lắp đầu BT hay HSK thì phí quá

----------


## Nam CNC

@Ga con mấy con shin-oh này nó gá dao tới mấy chuẩn lận, chắc tuỳ theo khách , đa số nó đi theo chuẩn hãng NT , gá dao 16mm , đường kính 28 , con của của em chắc chắn là dùng NT collet rồi.

còn cái con của bác chủ này gá được nut er , mà không đúng góc côn er thì bảo đảm 90% là YCC , nếu YCC 16 thì đường kính ren collet là 32 , hôm trước có chú ý con đấu giá thấy đầu collet nhỏ nhỏ nên nghĩ nó là YCC 13.

bác chủ về đo đường kính ren ngoài và cho em biết em sẽ biết nó dùng cái chuẩn gì liền.


em nói thiệt , với mấy cái gá dao mà tiện thì em không tin đâu , ít nhất phải mài thì mới đúng , theo catalogue runout là 0.01mm, nhưng bảo đảm bác gá cái đồng hồ vào em nó kim đứng im ấy , cùng lắm nhích bé tẹo thôi.


@Ngoc sut , thôi mà bác , bác chủ cố lắm rồi cho bác ấy thấy thành quả nhanh nhanh , em tin bác ấy có kế hoạch B cho nâng cấp hàng nặng hơn rồi.

----------


## Luyến

> Thông số cái đầu collect của e đây ạ. Bác giúp e vụ này với, giá cao mà chính xác thì e cũng ok ạ. Cậu mua giúp e thì bó tay rồi, còn đang tính đi tiện cái côn khác chèn vào nhưng e ko an tâm về độ chính xác lắm bác ạ


em thì chưa sờ vào cái shino ngoài cái shino vàng choét của bác tuấn  :Big Grin:  thì ko biết kiểu gì để chém. nhưng em thấy bản vẽ của bác chủ thấy góc cone của collet là 3.26 độ mà collet YCC là 7 độ. em tra thử thì có cái tài liệu về collet của bác *Download File*


em cũng thây tiếc dàn khung khủng quá mà bác chủ không chiến 1 con ATC bt30 vào cho hoành. con heo mọi của bác phúc là phù hợp với giàn khung này  :Smile:

----------

Ga con, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Đúng loại collet này rồi ạ, trước nay em cũng không biết tên.

Trên spindle của em có mỗi 1 con 12mm. Đi bãi thỉnh thoảng cũng gặp, và đa số cũng 12mm thôi :Wink: 

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh còn riêng 1 cái collet như thế phi 16 , ham hố không gà con ? còn không em chạy ra cái tiệm kế bên Tùng Ngũ kim mua đi , 12 , 16 có đủ... giá hơi chát 1 tí , nhưng được 1 cái hàng đẹp ,hàng xịn.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Mechanic

Con này nguồn gốc tại đâu vậy bác nè ? Nếu anh em sinh đôi với con mình đang có thì kiếm Collect và Nut Highspeed theo Manual là cực kỳ khó. Nut highspeed của hãng NA Japan (Nut khác gắn có thể khớp, nhưng không ngon ). Collect YCC13  mình có đặt mua bên Japan dư một bộ Full từ 1-13mm.

----------

rakonheli.vn

----------


## Ga con

> anh còn riêng 1 cái collet như thế phi 16 , ham hố không gà con ? còn không em chạy ra cái tiệm kế bên Tùng Ngũ kim mua đi , 12 , 16 có đủ... giá hơi chát 1 tí , nhưng được 1 cái hàng đẹp ,hàng xịn.


Cái tiệm bán đồ CNC ngay đầu đường Ao đôi (gần chỗ cha TW) có đủ bộ (4-6-8-10) mà em hông có xèng lụm ạ, hic. Hắn bán 1 cái đầu nối dài + mớ collet, đầu nối hình như 400k, collet 300k/cái.

@bác Mechanic: không biết con của bác thế nào chứ con của em sure là không phải YCC.
Thanks.

----------


## longdq

Hic nghe các bác nói e muốn lao về đo cái đầu collect quá mà giờ bận quá không có thời gian cầm cái thước cặp luôn các bác ạ  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

> anh còn riêng 1 cái collet như thế phi 16 , ham hố không gà con ? còn không em chạy ra cái tiệm kế bên Tùng Ngũ kim mua đi , 12 , 16 có đủ... giá hơi chát 1 tí , nhưng được 1 cái hàng đẹp ,hàng xịn.


Cái dài dài trong hình phải không NamCNC? Cái ngắn là ER25.


Nếu đúng vậy thì ai có Er25 8, 10, 12 đổi với em không (3 cái trên là 8,10, 12)? Hàng nhật bổn nhé :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái của anh là dòng Big daishowa , NBC chứ không phải NT hay YCC , mà cái này hiện tại có duy nhất mấy con spindle nòng dài hàng khủng bên em dùng à hehehe, thôi thì đem qua em xem có cái gì hàng đổi hàng luôn đi anh.

----------

ppgas

----------


## terminaterx300

có mấy cái collet mà um sùm, chán mấy đồng chí quá nha  :Wink:

----------


## longdq

Bác ơi sao cái collect của e đường kính có 25 là sao ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

có cái nut ER20 không bác ? vặn vô thử xem nó vừa không ? nếu vừa thì YCC 13 thôi bác. Bác Mechanic có 1 con giống bác , bác ấy sưu tập đủ bộ collet rồi kìa.


Ngày trước Yamazen VN báo giá mấy cái Collet YCC 20 mới tầm 2 tr 1 cái , mà lúc ấy đô la mĩ có 19K thôi nhé hohohoho. Thôi chọc ghẹo bác thôi , hàng 2nd dùng được rồi , cố gắng tìm YCC13-12 xài là được.

Còn cái nut high speed cũng chẳng khó tìm đâu , em tìm dễ òm à , bác mua mấy cái nut trên cán thẳng gá dao ấy , mấy cái ấy chuyên dành high speed , lên 20Krpm vô tư , mấy cái này HCM chẳng hiếm đâu.


Nè đồng chí Nam mập , ngày trước cũng nhờ tui chỉ cho mấy cái collet hay nut đó nhé , bây giờ quay lại chê anh em om xòm à.

----------


## longdq

Bác ơi bác tìm giúp e đc ko ạ. Chứ e có tìm cũng thực sự chẳng biết tìm đâu. Giá cả có cao chút e cũng chấp nhận bác ạ. Còn ng bán cho e cũng thử các loại er rồi nhưng đều ko vừa. Mà e cũng đo lại thì thấy đầu côn ngoài là phi 20 bác ạ

----------


## longdq

> Con này nguồn gốc tại đâu vậy bác nè ? Nếu anh em sinh đôi với con mình đang có thì kiếm Collect và Nut Highspeed theo Manual là cực kỳ khó. Nut highspeed của hãng NA Japan (Nut khác gắn có thể khớp, nhưng không ngon ). Collect YCC13  mình có đặt mua bên Japan dư một bộ Full từ 1-13mm.


Bác bán cả bộ của bác giá cả thế nào thế ạ

----------


## longdq

> Con này nguồn gốc tại đâu vậy bác nè ? Nếu anh em sinh đôi với con mình đang có thì kiếm Collect và Nut Highspeed theo Manual là cực kỳ khó. Nut highspeed của hãng NA Japan (Nut khác gắn có thể khớp, nhưng không ngon ). Collect YCC13  mình có đặt mua bên Japan dư một bộ Full từ 1-13mm.


Bác bán cả bộ của bác giá cả thế nào thế ạ

----------


## longdq

E update cái đầu côn con spindle của e tí ạ. Ren ngoài phi 25, đầu côn ngoài phi 20, sâu 32 ạ

----------


## longdq

> Cái dài dài trong hình phải không NamCNC? Cái ngắn là ER25.
> 
> 
> Nếu đúng vậy thì ai có Er25 8, 10, 12 đổi với em không (3 cái trên là 8,10, 12)? Hàng nhật bổn nhé


Bác có đầu YCC13 ko bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> kiểu này nó thêm phần trục W 
> 
> như cơ bản là sẽ ko cứng vững lém, may đời cũ tuy nó có trợt dọc cột nhưng trục W có 1 hệ thống kẹp thủy lực để cố định 
> 
> khi nào thay đổi W theo phôi cao thấp thì thủy lực nhả kẹp ra rồi chỉnh
> 
> đời mới như DMG DMU 600 P thì trục W chuyển động toàn thời gian với trục Z


Bác nhầm rồi, cái máy này cơ cấu 2 thanh trượt trên chân máy là trục Z, 2 vitme thành double Z, cả bệ X treo con Spindle chỉ chạy qua lại, còn trục Z dàn rộng ra trên 2 chân, khi gia công là cực kỳ hay, trọng tâm máy khi gia công sẽ hạ rất gần phôi, độ cứng vững khá tốt đấy.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác nhầm rồi, cái máy này cơ cấu 2 thanh trượt trên chân máy là trục Z, 2 vitme thành double Z, cả bệ X treo con Spindle chỉ chạy qua lại, còn trục Z dàn rộng ra trên 2 chân, khi gia công là cực kỳ hay, trọng tâm máy khi gia công sẽ hạ rất gần phôi, độ cứng vững khá tốt đấy.


Em cũng nghĩ như bác này. Có khó hơn là phải điều khiển song mã trục Z thui  :Smile:

----------


## longdq

Bác cho e hỏi tí để điều khiển song mã thì tín hiệu từ BOB mình đấu chung đến 2 driver luôn là được đúng ko bác

----------


## Khoa C3

> Bác cho e hỏi tí để điều khiển song mã thì tín hiệu từ BOB mình đấu chung đến 2 driver luôn là được đúng ko bác


Quá đúng rồi.

----------


## longdq

Vâng cảm ơn bác chỉ dẫn  :Big Grin: 
E giờ vẫn đang ban căng vụ collect YCC  :Frown:

----------


## longdq

Em update tí. Cái nut con spindle của e khả năng giống với nut của ER 25 là sao hả các bác. E đo thông số thì đường kính của ren là 25, bước ren 1.5

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bác cứ tìm cái ER25 rồi kiểm tra xem nó vừa ko? dùng phấn để kiểm tra đó. ER25 ngoài HN chắc mượn cũng được mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

em đã nói vài lần rồi , về đường kính ren thì ER và YCC giống nhau , có 1 bác từng dùng nut ER và collet ER gắn vào cũng ok , nhưng do góc nghiêng không giống nhau nên gá dao không đồng tâm được .

----------


## longdq

Vâng. Thế này là e có tí ánh sáng về vụ Nut, còn vụ collect nữa  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

nut à , ngày trước em cũng chết như bác thử dùng nút ER và collet YCC được không ? thế là ráp vô chẳng được tẹo nào cả vì cái nơi to nhất của collet YCC lớn hơn cái vành kéo collet của ER , tèo em luôn , phải có 1 bộ thì mới chơi được ạ.

----------


## longdq

:Frown:  thế là vụ này lại khó vs e rồi  :Frown: (
Bác lúc nào rảnh mà thấy đầu BT nào có bộ này thì giúp e với, e xin hậu tạ ạ

----------


## hung1706

> Cái dài dài trong hình phải không NamCNC? Cái ngắn là ER25.
> Đính kèm 14462
> 
> Nếu đúng vậy thì ai có Er25 8, 10, 12 đổi với em không (3 cái trên là 8,10, 12)? Hàng nhật bổn nhé


Hehe không biết mấy em NBC nó ra đi chưa bác ppgas nhỉ. Em đang tìm mấy con này mà giá chát quá hoặc phải mua cả đầu BT thì hơi căng  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe không biết mấy em NBC nó ra đi chưa bác ppgas nhỉ. Em đang tìm mấy con này mà giá chát quá hoặc phải mua cả đầu BT thì hơi căng


Vẫn còn để nhà nè hung1706. Chưa có rảnh để chạy qua chỗ Namcnc.

----------


## Ga con

Nhìn hình nhận dạng từ xa rồi mới tiến tới nhé bác :Big Grin: 

YCC20 đường kính 32mm; ER25 đường kính 25mm, cả 2 bước ren đều 1.5mm

Collet trên cái spindle S933B, collet EM, đường kính 25 ren bước 1mm


Thanks.

----------


## hung1706

> Vẫn còn để nhà nè hung1706. Chưa có rảnh để chạy qua chỗ Namcnc.


Hehe vậy có dịp thì cho em ăn xin con 12 nhá, kẹp cán ER11 C12 xài mấy mũi nhỏ nhỏ cũng ngon choét ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

mới kiểm tra kỹ 1 xíu.


ER25 đường kính ren 32mm, bước ren 1.5mm

ER 20 đường kính ren 25 

YCC 13 đường kính ren 26 bước ren 1mm.

Em kg có con spindle của bác nên khong biết rõ được nên em không dám đoán mò và khẳng định. Nếu bác thấy vừa ER20 thì cứ chơi 1 bộ và gá dao xem nó ra sao , hi vọng là nó, chứ YCC 13 ren hơi nhuyễn 1mm , đường kính ren là 26 nữa nên em thấy nó kì kì với con spindle của bác.


@ Ga con , hệ NT mấy con shino mình hay dùng nó là NT 16 , đường kính ren 28mm, nó có 2 loại ren thưa và nhuyễn , loại 1mm và loại 1.5mm , anh mua lầm nên mới biết có 2 loại ren này, còn collet có 1 hệ à.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Con Shioh 5.5 kW trên của em là YCC20 đó anh. Đường kính ren chừng 35, bước 1.5mm
Con Shioh S918 1.7kW 3600rpm này lại dùng collet ER25

Mấy con Shinoh khác mà dùng collet này thì khóc thét


Con Shinoh S933B 2.2kW bên dưới thì EM 16, đang có 1 cái collet hình như 16mm. Hôm trước mài cái cờ lê để mở mà chưa xong lại quăng đâu mất tiêu. Con này e định bán nhưng lại lăn tăn, đang muốn để dành gắn lên máy phay để khắc đây vì thấy ngon quá không nỡ bán  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Nói chung khả năng nào cũng có thể xảy ra. Bác chủ không biết được loại nào thì căng à.

----------


## Tuấn

Chủ thớt có cái phong cách làm việc đúng chuẩn trí thức trẻ VN.

----------


## longdq

Hị hị ý bác là chưa tìm hiểu đã hỏi ý ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Hị hị ý bác là chưa tìm hiểu đã hỏi ý ạ


Yes Sir. Em bẩu này, con spin của bác chắc khoảng 20 kg thui, bác buộc nó sau xe máy, chạy 1 phát ra chợ giời, đường Nguyễn công Trứ đi vào, phía bên trái có mấy nhà bán đầu phay, dao tiện linh tinh, bác xông vào nhà đầu tiên mà hỏi, nhà ấy mà có hàng thì bác mua luôn cũng được, giá cả em thấy ổn, tư vấn cũng nhiệt tình, ngoài ra còn nhiều cửa hàng khác bán mấy cái của này, bác chạy 1 vòng là ra hết í mờ  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Chính xác,
Em cũng bẩu nhiều lần mà cụ ấy không nghe. Cứ 1 mực hỏi mua collet YCC, hỏi hết người này đến người khác đặt hàng, trong khi không confirm được nó là cái rì, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## longdq

Trưa mai e lượn thử xem sao  :Big Grin: , mua cái er20 trước cho rẻ.
Còn vác đi chắc phải chủ nhật e mới đi đc

----------


## longdq

E đã mua thử collet ER20, đưa vào thấy khá khít. Tuy nhiên e chưa rõ e này thì hãm ở chỗ nào để xiết Nut ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thấy có mấy khứa gần đầu trục chính mà e nghi đấy ko phải chỗ giữ để xiết lắm vì ở đấy cũng thấy có ren  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

collet 6mm, bỏ cái cán 6mm vào collet , rồi sau đó nhét vào miệng cốt spindle , ấn 1 phát vào sâu , lấy tay lúc cái cốt 6mm, xem cốt và collet có lúc lắc không ? nếu khong lúc lắc thì em nó đúng góc côn và mua thêm cái nut er cho đủ bộ mà xài , nếu lúc lắc thì chia buồn , em nó không đúng góc côn , chắc chắn là hệ YCC.


Con spindle của bác có cái chốt sau đít , đó là cái chốt gài trục spindle lại , lúc đó bác muốn siết hay mở nút khoá thoài mái , chịu khó tìm hiểu con spindle sẽ biết mà.

----------


## longdq

E ko nghĩ mình may thế đâu. Lắp collet vs nut ER 20 vừa khít bác ạ. Lắc thì cảm giác cái cây thép gió nó cong chứ ko phải collet nó lệch. E đã đo thử bằng đồng hồ so thấy ko bị lệch tí nào ạ. 
E thắc mắc tí là cái chốt ở đuôi spindle có cần lắp thêm lò xo hay gì ko bác. E thấy nó có nguy cơ bị tụt vào khi đang dùng lắm ạ

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nghĩ bên trong nó có lò xo đẩy ra chứ.

----------


## longdq

E ko có cảm giác là có lò xo bác ạ. Chắc e phải lắp thêm cái lò xo rồi

----------


## Khoa C3

Ấn vào nó có tự đẩy ra không hở cụ.

----------


## Ga con

Nó có lò xo kéo vào chứ cụ.
Khi không dùng thì rút ra xoay ngang, cái chốt nó kẹt tại rãnh nên không lọt vào được.
Khi dùng thì rút ra xoay lại cho nó lọt vào lỗ lock.

Thanks.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Ồ, cái của em thì ngược lại.

----------


## longdq

E còn chưa tìm ra quy luật của cái chốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

chán mấy ông quá , bên hông cái chốt trên thân có 1 con ốc âm , sau ốc âm là cái lò xo và đầu lò xo là viên bi , cái chốt có cái bậc để ăn vào viên bi , khi ấn mạnh nó lướt qua , khi kéo về nó lái ăn vào cái bậc khác , có cảm giác không có lò xo thôi , khi nào dùng lực ấn thì nó mới vào , còn không thì làm sao nó tự lún vào đuợc, em thấy bác Long cứ lo bò trắng răng nhiều thứ quá , là em thì cái máy quất sắt từ lâu rồi.


---nếu ER vừa khít , bác cứ siết cái nut chặt vào , sau đó dò cái cốt không lệch quá 2 vạch thì như thế bác có được 1 bộ kẹp dao bác cần rồi , chúc mừng bác , em có xem catalogue , dòng này hãng có làm theo chuẩn ER , và đúng cái kiểu dáng con bác đang có như thế thì đúng hệ rồi . Chúc mừng bác , chúc bác cuối năm ngu ngon với con spindle.

----------


## longdq

E thử rồi anh ạ. E để cái đầu dò của đồng hồ xo cách đầu Nut khoảng 5cm rồi quay động cơ thì thấy kim rung nhẹ
 Mức độ khoảng nửa vạch. 
E thì cũng muốn nó xong nhanh lắm nhưng giờ bận quá. Chắc mấy hôm nghỉ này e gấp rút hoàn thiện thôi anh ạ

----------


## Minh Phúc

xo trên con máy phay vạn năng,tưởng ko chuẩn ai ngờ chuẩn ko tưởng.
có bác nào mượn ko ạ.

----------


## longdq

Để a lắp xong bàn Y đã :v

----------


## longdq

Tình hình là e đang đọc bài dựng máy đầu tay của bác Tuấn mà e cứ thấy bác ấy bảo là nạo mặt phẳng với xiết ray trượt lệch 1 vạch vs 3 vạch mà hình minh họa thì bị mất hết nên e đang mông lung cái vụ xiết ốc lắm. 
Các bác cho e hỏi chút là để xiết cặp ray vs visme thì kinh nghiệm xiết là thế nào ạ. Vs bulong xiết có cần đệm longden vênh ko hay chỉ bulong thường xiết vào là đc ạ

----------


## longdq

Câu hỏi này chưa xong, câu hỏi khác đã đến.
Cái cục này gia công bằng cách mua cục sắt hình chữ nhật sau đó mang tiện lỗ trên máy tiện 4 chấu để lắp con trượt của visme đc ko các bác. Cục này ng ta còn mài nhưng e ko mài chắc vẫn dùng đc các bác nhỉ

----------


## Ga con

Cần quái gì mài.
Cái lỗ áo với cái đai ốc rơ cả nửa mm. Mài thì tốt hơn, còn không phay qua là ngon rồi. Có ông lấy tay mài mà chạy cũng ngon.

Quan trọng nhất là 2 cái mặt bắt ốc nó vuông góc nhau. Với mấy cây vít me bi chính xác cao lệch chút xíu là thấy nặng rồi.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Tuấn thần thánh cái trò canh đồng hồ và nạo làm chi cho anh em đi sau đu theo không nổi ngồi lo lắng kìa . Bác chủ ơi , nó đơn giản lắm , cứ phang đi , làm có 1 cái mày thôi chứ kiểu này có làm cái thứ 2 đâu mà lo , sai đâu sửa đấy, dư đâu mài đó , thiếu đâu đắp đó lo gì.

----------


## longdq

Lại là đo kiểm góc vuông hả bác  :Frown: 
Vụ này còn căng hơn là vụ nạo phẳng với căn thanh ray cho song song ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Cái cục ấy em chỉ kẹp cục sắt lên máy tiện, tiện phát cho nó có cái mặt bắt vào cái bích tròn tròn của cái nút vitme, tiện phát nữa ra cái lỗ đút cái nút vào, còn mặt kia chỗ bắt lên tấm đế thì lấy cái ê ke căn, kẹp cục sắt lên cái ê tô, mài tay một lúc là xong thôi ạ

----------


## hung1706

Nếu em không nhầm thì bộ XZ của bác như này nhỉ.
Mà nếu bác chủ muốn làm máy ngon thì nên thay cây vitme bước nhỏ rồi tính toán lại chỗ bắt motor chứ không thì đến phút cuối lại phải đôn lên né con motor thì hơi chua @@

----------

longdq

----------


## longdq

> Nếu em không nhầm thì bộ XZ của bác như này nhỉ.
> Mà nếu bác chủ muốn làm máy ngon thì nên thay cây vitme bước nhỏ rồi tính toán lại chỗ bắt motor chứ không thì đến phút cuối lại phải đôn lên né con motor thì hơi chua @@


Bác nói chuẩn đét luôn ạ. đúng là hiện nay cái tấm Z nó thấp hơn chiều cao của step khoảng 5mm nên e cũng đang chuẩn bị hạ xuống để đệm thêm cho nó rồi tiện thể canh vuông 2 trục luôn đây ạ

----------


## longdq

Lâu quá ko update e up tí cho nó đỡ quên  :Big Grin: 
Tình hình là e đang tính dùng e bơm dầu này cho cái máy của e. Các bác cho tí ý kiến là dùng dầu bôi trơn có OK hơn là mỡ bôi trơn ko ạ.
Mà giờ e mà thay sang dùng dầu là lại tháo hết các con trượt ra mới tháo được các đầu bơm dầu  :Frown: (

----------


## Tuấn

Lâu rồi không thấy bác chủ up đết tềnh hềnh con máy này nhỉ ?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Lâu rồi không thấy bác chủ up đết tềnh hềnh con máy này nhỉ ?


Bác ấy đang bị máy "đè"!

----------

Luyến

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Lâu rồi không thấy bác chủ up đết tềnh hềnh con máy này nhỉ ?


Bác ấy đang bị máy "đè"!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Làm một con hạng nặng như này cần nhiều kinh nghiệm và máy móc phụ trợ + tiền bạc dư giả .
Khó khăn ........

----------


## Thaihamy

Sẵn cho mình hỏi, trục x như của bác chủ dựng đứng thì vững hơn hay đặt nằm vững hơn,khi sử dụng con atc đầu bt nặng hơn 50 ký

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tra google nó nhảy vô đây

----------


## khoa.address

Bác LongDQ!

Tình hình cái máy hạng nặng thế nào rồi bác?

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác LongDQ!
> 
> Tình hình cái máy hạng nặng thế nào rồi bác?


máy hạng nặng của bác ý kiếm tiền ầm rồi bác Khoa ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## longdq

Sau gần 2 năm bận bịu con cái giờ e mới quay lại đc ạ  :Big Grin: 
Máy e chạy đc mấy tháng nay rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, Gamo, khoa.address

----------


## biết tuốt

bác gà  chắc thêm 2 năm nữa   :Wink: 
xác máy này trước tí về đội của em, số em nó lọ mọ cuối cùng cũng gặp được minh chủ  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho... cha này cứ đâm thọc thế... chỉ còn canh lại trục Z thôi, bị lệch 0.03mm mà làm biếng dễ sợ...

----------


## khoa.address

> Sau gần 2 năm bận bịu con cái giờ e mới quay lại đc ạ 
> Máy e chạy đc mấy tháng nay rồi


Nhà này chắc tối bác Long qua chạy máy 3h rồi về nhà vợ ngủ hả. Chứ nhìn cảnh này chắc ko ở đây rồi.

----------

longdq

----------


## longdq

đang tính thanh lý nè bác  :Smile: )

----------

khoa.address

----------

